# Nose rub



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

So I have two matechos in a tank and I was looking at them the other day and have noticed that it looks like they have nose rubs. Discoloration on tip of noses, just wondering if their is anything to do for this? Or will it just heal itself. Also is there any way to prevent this from happening?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If it doesn't get infected, I would expect it to heal on it's own. If you have access to a vet, maybe see about getting some Silver Sulfadiazine. It's good to have on hand.

How bad is it? Can you post pics?


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I had it happen and a member on her told me to use original ointment Neosporin no pain relief and lock itch cream from walgreens yellow label tube clotrimazole cream usp 1% antifungal cream no pain relief mix it one to one ratio just eye ball it small amount will do


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you just recently acquire them? What size enclosure are they being kept in? Post some pictures of the frogs and enclosure -- it might help diagnose what's going on


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

They are new from frog day. They are in a 20 gallon high enclosure. Here is a picture of the enclosure and the male that I have. (Lucky he was in photo shoot kinda mood lol). Only thing I noticed when I put them in their new enclosure was a strong urge to get to the top and get out., they were jumping into the glass but soon stopped and haven't seen them do it since. Other than that they seem healthy always eating when I feed than and seem to be active around the cage.


----------



## VAPump (Sep 22, 2013)

you need to use plastic


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

Plastic for the top?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Glass for the top.

That is some nasty nose rub. Can you get him to a vet? If not, you can get some Silver Sulfadiazine from a vet in MI and maybe some baytril. Email him the pic. Here's his website. 

Milan Area Animal Hospital, David M. Frye, DVM, Veterinary services in Milan, MI, About Us


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have access to vet materials since I used to work at one. What should I get to help remedy the situation? And also what can I do to stop this from happening again?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Get Silver Sulfadiazine. Then find out what he's rubbing his nose on. If it was on the top of the tank, was it because he was new to the tank and climbing the glass? If so, that's not uncommon. Has he now settled down?


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been spying on them now that I noticed it and they both are climbing the glass sides to the top so that's what I'm assuming what they are doing, going to try to add more plants to increase hiding spots for them bc the last owner said their last tank was heavily planted. So I think they are still acclimating to the new housing


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Is it possible that perhaps it is bruising from jumping and hitting the glass?


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

I would believe that cause I did see them do that on the first day but, I just want to make sure and take all possible precautions to help them


----------

